# HS1132 Side SHoe recommendation



## jjpaul (Dec 10, 2017)

New to me HS1132 that has no holes for side shoe mounting. While trying to adjust rear shoes one bolt snapped and I read side shoes work better so I am looking in to side shoes.

Been looking all over this morning and see lots of shoes but not really any for the 1132. What are my best options? Many thanks!


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

I'd replace the bolt and leave the rear shoes on and also get fallLine polyurethane skids for the side.


----------



## jjpaul (Dec 10, 2017)

Bolt is not a push through. What's the best way to remove bolt? This machine pulls left or right maybe because it wasn't adjusted correctly. I read some where else tracks forward nicely with only side shoes.
I was looking at FallLine. Thanks


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

jjpaul said:


> Bolt is not a push through. What's the best way to remove bolt? This machine pulls left or right maybe because it wasn't adjusted correctly. I read some where else tracks forward nicely with only side shoes.
> I was looking at FallLine. Thanks


you'll have to cut off the rest of broken bolt and then drill it out and use a regular bolt with a lock nut etc. I think the 1132 works best with both the rear and side skids.

i also wanted to put side shoes on mine but it does not have the holes . i know i can drill new holes but want to do it right . don't want start cracks in side of bucket.

if it is not tracking correctly , either the scraper plate , skid shoes , or the tracks are not adjusted correctly. 

put the height adjustment up so bucket is off the ground and try. if tracking straight then you know that the tracks are correctly adjusted. then try the scraping height and see which way it is pulling. go to front of machine and see if one side of scraper plate is lower than the other.

you can also eyeball skid shoes to see if one is dragging more than other. i put a piece of cardboard under the scraper plate in the middle pedal height and readjust the rear skid shoes.


----------



## jjpaul (Dec 10, 2017)

Thanks for the reply.

I purchased a cheap pair of side skid shoes for $14.00 to see if the machine would handle better but they are not square or 90 degrees. If I used these I would need a wedge spacer between the shoe and the machine. Without a wedge the shoe would run on it's edge and not wear correctly. 
Anyone ever check their skid shoes?


----------



## Elliots (Mar 18, 2017)

Curious if side shoes would help with blade hitting the pavement while climbing and going down step driveway. I have to raise the bucket every time I get off level ground.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

The position of the side skids are nearly in line with the shave plate. So yes, it should help with that, leaving a 1/8 gap between the shave plate and the ground will further help. 

If you have very uneven surfaces to traverse like heaved concrete a 1/2” or more I would suggest armor skids. Anything less, stick with poly skids like falline. I use fallines on my HSS, they have worked wonders for me My driveway is very wavy, and I no longer have wondering issues. 

I just drilled and installed armor skids for a customers hs724. I like to use a square file to square the hole out for carriage bolts. And I make it an interference fit to reduce the likelyhood of rounding. Carriage bolts make for extra easy skid height adjustments.

The new commercial armorskids for the Honda’s are a work of art. So much material, and very well fabricated.


----------

